# A TTC'ers thoughts: "pre period boobs" then bfp?



## patienceiav

Hello lovely blossoming ladies :) i thought this question would be best suited out of the TTC section but I've come to a wall in my thoughts during 2ww:

Have any of you experienced "pre period boobs" as it were (sore/fuller), then gone on for bfp? I know sore boobs are common but I mean I get sore boobs about a week before af is due, I'm just wondering how the body would know that soon that it was af and not a bfp? 

I hope that made sense, I'm just down that I'm 8dpo and got my pre period boobs going on :( wondering if my body knows already it'll be af or if it's just something about hormones this time of the cycle that just automatically gives you achey boobs :(

Wow that's a lot of boobs in one post :haha: any thoughts appreciated :flower:


----------



## mara16jade

I've heard that a lot of ladies' first symptom was sore bbs. But personally, I didn't get any (not one) Pre-AF symptom. That clued me in that I might actually be pregnant. My bbs didn't get sore until around week 5/6.


----------



## Jbaby90

I always get sore boobs for a week leading upto AF and the same happened leading upto my bfp.......my boobs hurt the same (maybe even a little bit more) so it was hard to tell if it was a symptom or just AF on its way! 
Good luck!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My breasts would normally get sore leading up to AF but with this pregnancy that didnt happen before or after my BFP... I havent had sore breasts at all.

FX for you :)


----------



## greenpear

for me, sore boobs before AF. I've been pregnant 3 times now and each time boobs get big but not sore at all. Thats probably the main sign


----------



## KcApple

Sore boobs was definitley my first symptom! I always had them a couple of days before AF, but I had them for two weeks before I tested the day I was supposed to get my period. 

Good luck :)


----------



## MrsTorchwood

The only real difference is where the pain is. If you have pain on the sides of your breasts near your armpits, then I'm told those are milk glands preparing.

In my TWW, if I gagged while brushing my teeth, I could feel a tingly sensation in my nipples.

Also, I get feelings like lightning strikes in mine. Not just the dull ache.


----------



## patienceiav

Wow that's a really lovely response and some mixed results! :) it's interesting how it can vary from person to person, I must admit that this cycle at least I'm hoping I'm a sore boobs mens bfp kinda gal :) 

Mrs Torchwood that stood out to me since I've had that sharp pain but only one boob :D they're sore up the sides like if you'd exercised the day before. 

It's nice to know sore boobs can come regardless, it's just a strange body reaction I guess, first thing I think of when my boobs get sore is "oh no af is ocming" even when it's so far off. 

Thanks again for the info, seems it can go either way! I'll definitely pay more attention to where the pain is in the future :flower:


----------



## armywife11

I had sore boobs with my first pregnancy but it wasn't a pms symptom for me so it was a give away. Now sore boobs/nipples are a pms symptom but I had sharp shooting pains that were not normal this second one.


----------



## lucy2013

I had quite sore and sensitive nipples right after ovulation which was different for me. This continued right the way through and about a week before af was due my boobs got really sore. They are usually a tiny bit sore before af...but nowhere near like what they were. They also felt a lot fuller in a different way to pre af.


----------



## Pixie19

My boobs were sore with my first pregnancy and are sore now. 
Sore boobs are a pre AF symptom for me and i got my :bfp: 10 days before AF is due.


----------



## star25

Thank you for posting this as I always get them 7 days before af and always looking for encouraging stories tlof people getting bfps with usual pre af sore boobs, though last 2 cycles they have hurt for 10 days which cruelly got my hopes up, good luck!


----------



## patienceiav

Ooh glad I'm not the only one :) thanks for sharing your experiences ladies, I have always had sore boobs way before af was due, seems strange to get it regardless :shrug: how does your body even know that far off? Shouldn't be possible, it's encouraging to know it can go either way :flower:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I always got af sore boobs the week before, but with my bfp I got stabbing type pains on the sides of my boob. It was a noticeable different type of sore boob.


----------



## patienceiav

That's reassuring :) i think that's the only thing giving me hope atm I've had one sided boob ache for a couple of days but stabbing pain on my under arm yesterday, can only hope :) thanks!


----------



## star25

Hope you get your bfp :) 
Do you have any other signs?


----------



## patienceiav

Thanks sweetie, you're after one too right? Don't get all signature info on my phone :) 

I have a bit of issues tracking abdominal activities because I have a bad back and I've been told by my gynaecologist that any abdominal pain I have can be related to my back, even though it feels like it's in my ovaries etc :/ that being said around 6-8dpo I felt like I should have been on my period that real ache from tummy down your legs, curl up with a heat pack dort of ache, plus there's been a lot of stabbing going on, I think round 8dpo I had a uterine twinge that was so violent my legs jerked, got all excited but as of last night bfn :(

Any other symptoms are in my "i had that then had af" i only get excited about new stuff :) my temp this morning is an all time high though, at 10dpo my temp has always been on the way down but I know one temp doesn't mean much on its own, I should have af tomorrow going by my last cycles but if I had a 14day lp it'd be next weds. 

So sadly even if af doesn't come tomorrow it doesn't automatically mean I'll have a bfp but it would mean my lp has lengthened which would be an amazing consolation prize :) 

What's your story so far this month? I see you've had a rough road so far :( i see you have ovulation problems, mine don't compare but thus cycle I drank fertilitea (has vitex in it) and went from a cd21 ov day to cd16, I'm waiting now to see if it affects my lp :) i don't think it can be taken with clomid though, not sure I just thought I'd throw it out there :flower:


----------



## patienceiav

Hmm, after having pulled myself out of bed I do feel a little crampy, fingers crossed :/


----------



## star25

Hoping the high temp is a good sign for you :)
I'm on CD16 today, 8th cycle of 100mg Clomid, had 3 cycles of 50mg bit that was a couple of years ago,after next cycle of Clomid were moving on to ivf
Its been a long long time ttc and the only issue we have is I dont often ovulate, cycles can be anywhere from 35-75 days but on Clomid it's 30-32 day's, I've given up trying to track ovulation but think by the ovulation pain I have I ovulate between CD14-16 on Clomid and always have white cm after this day alot until af arrives 
I'm hoping it won't be the case this month but I'm not holding my breath, I think our best chance is ivf as its just not happening :(
I've had ovulation pain the last 2 days so think by tomoro I'll be in the 2ww

Keep us posted, have everything crossed for you!


----------



## mrsrof

My dd leaned on my boobs a few days ago and it HURT. That was my first hint that I might be pg.


----------



## patienceiav

I'm glad they upped your dose, hope it helps you :) i love temping, feels so good to see those crosshairs! 

Boob update: still sore but no nipple tenderness, normally pre af when I shower they hurt, maybe I'm just that close to af who knows :shrug: I'm on the terrified cm check throughout today watching for the dreaded spotting :(


----------



## star25

Hi how are you?


----------



## xdxxtx

Not with my first two. Yes with this one. With this baby, I actually really, really thought my period was coming. I was cramping so badly, I took some menstrual pain relief medication over a few days. Then, when I was 2 days late, I finally tested again (dr thinks I was negative before because the medication was making my hcg flush out of my system, because it makes you pee more to flush out bloat), and I tested BFP! lol... How silly.


----------



## I Love Lucy

My breasts would always get sore a week before AF was due. When I found out I was pg with DS, I did not have sore boobs that month, instead I only had sore nipples.


----------



## Claralee

I get sore boobs exactly 7 days before af normally. So when they started to ache at 7dpo exactly this cycle I assumed that meant I wasn't pregnant. But then I got my bfp a few days after (not conclusive unti abut 13 dpo). So it can happen that way. Good luck!


----------



## patienceiav

Wow, it really can vary from person to person :) at least sore boobs that early on aren't a guaranteed sign of af, funny how our bodies work! 

Star25 no luck this round, I think I'll try not to listen to any symptoms this time since every month I've found a "new" (non af) symptom and still been disappointed :( here's to new year!


----------

